# bacterial overgrowth syndrome



## kerileigh (Apr 15, 2009)

what dx code would be used for bacterial overgrowth syndrome?

Thanks


----------



## Jarts (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you looked at 040.89? You might need more info from your doc.


----------

